# how many remember when they paddled in school?



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

The whole time I was in school from kindergarten through High school they still gave Swats with a paddle. Teachers, principles, and worse of all coaches. Did you know they no longer do it? Todays kids are cream puffs, if you even touch them they fall down and cry. They don't even have dodge ball. Heck they made us square dance.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

We're very close to the same age so our school experiences were probably pretty similar. In Jr. High, when I got in trouble, I had the choice of detention or swats. 3 swats, maybe 30 seconds of sting and it was over with. Detention was an hour, so...

I got swats from the coach one time in Jr. High, made me reconsider taking swats instead of detention but coach didn't give you an option.

I loved dodge ball, I wasn't the most popular kid in school (not that I was unpopular, I just wasn't going to be the Prom King) so sometimes I was on the receiving end of a bombardment, it was still fun. We used to play Spread Eagle with a tennis ball during lunch, getting pegged by that hurt like a mofo. It was far worse than dodge ball or swats, even from Coach.

I was personally pretty disgusted when they took dodge ball and kick ball out of the schools.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I remember a kid in kindergarten getting his butt whooped by our kindergarten teacher, but only while his momma supervised the whoopin. It was kinda odd.

It is the only time I can really remember a kid getting spanked in school.

Shame too, because a bunch of the a-holes I knew in school would probably have been alright with regular arse whoopins.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I only got one each time I changed schools Elementary (riding my bicycle on school grounds), Jr. High (shop teacher with no since of humor), and 1st day HS (fighting).


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

They had it when I was in school, although once you hit about 6-7th grade detention and ISS was a more common form of punishment.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

God and prayer were still in school then too, but one thing that wasn't was mass murder.....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Im 26 and i know for a fact they were still paddling when i was in 9th grade. Not sure about from then on out. So i would say its probably a school by school thing, and they are still doing it in some schools i bet. It just hasn't been out of practice as long as you think. Im not at the age where i can say....."back in my day......" yet am I? lol


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Whenever I got swatted at school, I got twice as much at home. My parents figured that if I did something that warranted it at school, I should get it at home too.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

They still do in Needville ISD. And... they have dodgeball tournaments, it's a big deal, they even get team t-shirts!


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Yep, elementary, jr.high, and high school.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

Growing up in the 80s I had both dodgeball and paddling, was a participant in both. In high school smoking was allowed during lunch that I never gave any thought.

The wussification of this country is very clear now, since the public schools are all run by libertards.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

We had a smoking area too but they didn't want us dipping or chewing tobacco. They really frowned on the spitting so we learned to swallow.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

They got rid of the smoking area in my high school when I was in 7th grade. That was about the time they passed the law that you had to be 18 to buy tobacco products. So we were "Smoking in the boy's room."


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

From grade 6 to 7 we had this English teacher in a Catholic school, English as a Secondary Language class. He gave 20 new English vocabularies each week, and for any incorrect answer less than 10 in the test there would be one "barebutt" paddle on the blackboard platform. One guy he knew he would not do good on that day, so he put on 5 pairs of short. He earned five more barebutt "bonus" paddles! I was in the front row and terrified to death. I still remember it to this day.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I know some of you may find this surprising, but I was a little mouthy in school. Yes I got my share of arse beatings and then some. I gladly took them and went about my merry way. Last thing I was gonna do is go home and ask for another wuppin, therefore if there wasn't a phone call there was no confession. :dance:
In high school the Asst. Principal was Coach York, he was a big leftie that could lift you off your feet with one swing. He was very firm and very fair. He would talk about what you did wrong then bust your tail. After that we would sit in his office laughing and BSing.
AAAhhh The Good Old Days......


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The paddle was incentive to behave like a civilized human being. Nearly every time there is a headline event in this country, the parents come out screaming, "My child didn't do anything wrong." It's an extension of the thing(s) that killed paddling in schools.

The schools are now being instructed that being truant, tardy, and yelling out during class are all "cultural norms", and should not even be acknowledged - much less punished. They want to regulate just about everything that goes on inside the schools - except for the things that get in the way of educating them.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> The paddle was incentive to behave like a civilized human being. Nearly every time there is a headline event in this country, the parents come out screaming, "My child didn't do anything wrong." It's an extension of the thing(s) that killed paddling in schools.
> 
> The schools are now being instructed that being truant, tardy, and yelling out during class are all "cultural norms", and should not even be acknowledged - much less punished. They want to regulate just about everything that goes on inside the schools - except for the things that get in the way of educating them.


In a country where I was born and grew up, if you complained, the parent would ask the teacher to give a few more.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Paddling is still allowed in Texas. It's a district by district decision, but it is generally no longer done because of lawsuits. Parents must either sign a waiver or be present for their child to get licks in school.

I got lots of licks way back when.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pretty common when I was back in Junior High School.. Skrew up and you got your choice.. take home a failing grade..or take the swats...

Always administered by the Vice Principal (Jesse Madden) or the woodshop teacher (Mr. Elliott) Funny that I remember both of those sum*****es names..after seventy years or so. The shop teacher took great pride in crafting his own paddles..with just the perfect number of holes drilled in the precise locations to reduce 'air resistance'...

I hope both of those ********* are still frying in hell....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Pretty common when I was back in Junior High School.. Skrew up and you got your choice.. take home a failing grade..or take the swats...
> 
> Always administered by the Vice Principal (Jesse Madden) or the woodshop teacher (Mr. Elliott) Funny that I remember both of those sum*****es names..after seventy years or so. The shop teacher took great pride in crafting his own paddles..with just the perfect number of holes drilled in the precise locations to reduce 'air resistance'...
> 
> I hope both of those ********* are still frying in hell....


Hey Tortuga, have you ever thought because of those paddles you earned, they generated super charge in your body that have kept you ticking strong!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We had a smoking area too, at Wastebury.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I graduated High School in 09 and they were still paddling kids in Jr. High and High School. Your parents had to sign a waiver at the beginning of each year allowing them to do it though. This was also in a small town, I don't see it going over to well with the parents in all these huge suburbs.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I remember those times well. Didn't get but one during all my school years, by a junior high coach, that had played football for my dad at Miller High in Corpus. I had always been told, you get it at school, you get it home. My dad was his boss, so there was no hiding it.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> Hey Tortuga, have you ever thought because of those paddles you earned, they generated super charge in your body that have kept you ticking strong!


Dang if this is true I'm gonna live forever. :rotfl:


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mrschasintail said:


> We had a smoking area too, at Wastebury.


Never heard it called that, maybe I'm too old.
I only went there for summer school for math in '70. Never learned a thing, but I remember hitting the Burger King on Post Oak for the munchies.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Graduated HS in 95, in middle school we were offered the option of detentions or paddles. Moved up north before high school and there was none of that up there.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I got paddled often, very mischievous in school. To bored and to much time on my hands. Had one coach break his favorite paddle on me, got more because I broke his paddle. My favorite was when I flipped off an assistant coach at a ball game because he wanted me to bunt, that man was mad. I also got caught running a poker game at twoadays one year, got a lot for that one. 

All in all I knew what was coming if I was caught, all part of learning that there are repercussions for your actions. This seems to be lost on most kids now days, always someone else fault.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BullyARed said:


> Hey Tortuga, have you ever thought because of those paddles you earned, they generated super charge in your body that have kept you ticking strong!


That could be, Bully.. It shore as hell taught me respect for my elders..which is sorely lacking nowadays....:rotfl:


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I remember getting paddled for stuff I didn't even do.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I got swats/pops on a weekly basis. Now I look back and glad i got them, not to mention the ones from home as well.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Catholic school K-12. You bet they had paddling and you bet I got my share. Then I got it again and worse when I got home.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

they swatted at all my schools in Houston

in middle school the shop teachers had an eye drawn on the wall in one of the tool rooms and it would "blink" at you when they gave you a swat they loved to have "pop parties" they would tell you to go get Mr. L and tell him that Mr L. (they both had last names that started with an L) was going to have a pop party and come on over

after 3 swats you got to sign the paddle.....if the paddle broke on you then you got 3 more swats (and they did break sometimes because they gave a ton of swats)

we had female teachers that swatted too haha

the male vice principal was a drunk and his "zone" was from about the ankles to the middle of your back, but they did not hurt at all but if you went to him then you got a write up and all the teachers knew his swats were a joke so they would give you the choice to go see one of the coaches or Mr. L or Mr. L and get 3 from one of them and then no write up

in middle school the coaches loved to catch you with an electronic football or dip or hopefully both because then they would take both and go in their office and take a dip and play electronic football 

we had a smoking area at both the high schools I went to (Houston and San Antonio) and you could dip too but you had to have a spit cup

most teachers at both would not try and catch you dipping in class (especially in SA) unless people left their nasty spit cups around the place and guys would fold paper sheets to make a sit cup also

they swatted a lot less in SA although they needed to swat a hell of a lot more, but they were a little softer on the students there as far as in trouble IN school, but they LOVED to suspend students which was stupid since most of them NEEDED to be in school

in Houston they really did not care what you did as long as you did not act like a fool IN class (if you wanted to act like a fool just skip class and make up a note and act like a fool outside of class) and as long as you showed up for the test and passed......oh yea and most teachers made you tuck in your shirt 

SA was the opposite class was easy, they lived to catch people skipping or not coming to class and they did not care how you dressed a and class was a LOT easier 

the rule in Houston was no more than 3 swats a day, but there were a couple of "special cases" that would get 9 or 10 a day some days so they would not get in more trouble 

I laugh how different it was then to now.....they really did not care what you did outside of class or school in Houston and the schools were so much better and so much funner while in SA they went out of their way to find out about weekend parties and try and get you in trouble.....but the school was so much easier 

it really all was falling apart right around that time (late 80s) when schools started taking on more and more of the roll of being a (failed) "parent" instead of actually holding parents accountable and holding students accountable by failing students sometimes more than one year in a row 

like anything when the government steps in and takes "responsibility" for it then it caters to the lowest of the lowest common denominator and accountability goes out the window


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They didn't have a paddle at Santa Fe Elementary when I was there. They did have a 2' razor strop though and a gigantic, goon vice-principal named Mr Cleveland that carried out all the corporal punishment deeds. It was way worse than a paddle because it would wrap around to your upper thigh on impact. I may have gotten a few licks there, alledgedly.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Had them all 12 years I was in school.

HS football coach had a baseball bat that was sawed off to a flat surface on the barrel of the bat.

Everyone lined up at the coke machine on report card day and you better hope you didn't have an "F". 

And then you got to run in pads. 

Always wondered what that thing must have felt like but not bad enough to bring an F to football class.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Lots of mean boys got swats .. and a few tomboy girls. Us good little girls just shook our heads at those naughty kids.

Actually, the one and only fight I ever got into was in 7th grade, was the closest I came to getting swats. Stupid girl was mad at me because her boyfriend liked me and she planned to have her friend's beat me up after school. The brother of one of her friends told me what was going on so the next day, after lots of coaching from Momma and Daddy, I walked up to her, said, "I heard you want to fight" and punched her in the nose. Momma was watching to make sure none of her friends jumped in and I'm pretty sure she was cheering me on ... the principal threatened to have her arrested for inciting a riot. Then the asst principal gave me a choice of swats or detention, so Momma checked me out of school instead. No one was going to punish her kiddo but HER! And she didn't think I did anything wrong. 

That was the one and only time I ever got in trouble all through school.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They didn't have a paddle at Santa Fe Elementary when I was there. They did have a 2' razor strop though and a gigantic, goon vice-principal named Mr Cleveland that carried out all the corporal punishment deeds. It was way worse than a paddle because it would wrap around to your upper thigh on impact. I may have gotten a few licks there, alledgedly.


Good God, a strap? I remember the kids across the street getting hit by that from their dad and it was BAD. My dad (rest his soul) would threaten us with that strap. It scared me to death!


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Yep the teachers had wooden paddles with holes cut in it for speed and had names for them. It wasn't a little pat you got tore up when u deserved it. When i hit high school they would make you get on your knees and hold up large book while your arms were straight out. It kept us inline and they better start doing something cause kids these days are out of control.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Yep,,paddling by a legendary coach/wood shop teacher at Katy,,Coach "T" . There is a high school named after him now... It would about lift you up off the ground. Afterwards, my backside was black and blue for a good week. 
Had a smoking area, and a dipping area as well.


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

We had a coach in HS that was obsessed with keeping the basketball court clean.If you were caught on it with black soled shoes that was automatic licks.I got busted just cutting the corner going to class
I still cringed when I watch basketball on TV and see the coaches out on the floor in dress shoes!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> God and prayer were still in school then too, but one thing that wasn't was mass murder.....


Funny how that works. I think we should just do away with LEOs, parents, common sense, and the like. Life is just too hard.

Can somebody pay my light bill? I've got to get some bass and rims for my ride.

Btw, mom would beat me until I saw Jesus if I got wooped at school.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

tinman03 said:


> We had a coach in HS that was obsessed with keeping the basketball court clean.If you were caught on it with black soled shoes that was automatic licks.I got busted just cutting the corner going to class
> I still cringed when I watch basketball on TV and see the coaches out on the floor in dress shoes!


our middle school was like that the school was new though

and yea even cutting the corner in dress shoes or black sole shoes got you lit up


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Our Junior High Principal had a custom made paddle that looked like something you would stir mashed potatoes with, short and wide with a good handle. It had some black friction tape for a good grip on the handle. Stenciled on it in red was "The Board of Education". One of our classmates shot a big rubber band out of a second story window and hit "Lurch" right between the eyes. We could hear him coming up the stairs and knew a "School Board " meeting had just been called. Dummy should have pulled his head back in the window and not sit there and laugh.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Spirit said:


> Lots of mean boys got swats .. and a few tomboy girls. Us good little girls just shook our heads at those naughty kids.
> 
> Actually, the one and only fight I ever got into was in 7th grade, was the closest I came to getting swats. Stupid girl was mad at me because her boyfriend liked me and she planned to have her friend's beat me up after school. The brother of one of her friends told me what was going on so the next day, after lots of coaching from Momma and Daddy, *I walked up to her, said, "I heard you want to fight" and punched her in the nose.* Momma was watching to make sure none of her friends jumped in and I'm pretty sure she was cheering me on ... the principal threatened to have her arrested for inciting a riot. Then the asst principal gave me a choice of swats or detention, so Momma checked me out of school instead. No one was going to punish her kiddo but HER! And she didn't think I did anything wrong.
> 
> That was the one and only time I ever got in trouble all through school.


Wow! Looks likes Jack Reacher!


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

Yep, all the way through high school. Worst one I ever got was by the gym teacher for horsing around in the pool instead of swimming laps. A wood paddle applied to a wet bathing suit sure got my attention.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Every day in sixth grade, got our behind swatted for talking in study hall.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Paddling was done by an amazon-sized nun named Sister Maureen in grade school... she'd point to left field fence & then deliver the hit (paddle had holes in it).

High school was administered in various ways. The football coach was partial to what he called the 'think position'... kind of like a pushup but you were on your elbows (with a bottle cap under them) 10 seconds at a pop. When the baseball coach had the duty, he used to make me push his car around the track since I was the catcher (he said it was good for my legs).


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mark454 said:


> Good God, a strap? I remember the kids across the street getting hit by that from their dad and it was BAD. My dad (rest his soul) would threaten us with that strap. It scared me to death!


Yes sir. It was used as a dramatic scare tactic for the most part. But I can attest to it being used, more than once. LOL

Flat Fishy on here would know about it also! :rotfl:


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

My first was in 5th grade from Mr Oats , the old shaved bat with holes.Then i got to go home (oh joy) with the note of why. I never got anymore but I did push a teacher in shop to call me to the paint room for swats , but he told me to make noises when he hit the table .Mr Bacon (real name) was a cool teacher !


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

They still do here in 77523.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

1950s and early '60s - yeah, I remember. I think I still have calluses on my butt.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

The worse swat I ever got was from a 16 inch tennis shoe.The coach said bend over your getting 3 swats . I said with a tennis shoe Come on with it that thing is made of rubber. Just give me all you got. My "ss hurt for a week.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I went to all boy schools (LaSalle Christian Brothers) so this happened on a regular basis. If your names were in the red book, you would put on five pairs of boxer shorts on Thursday. 
The "enforcer" needed no stinky paddle; he would order one of us to go out to the yard to get a willow branch -- a new one each time. He would whip it thru the air to flex it before calling up a victim. I hated that sound!
We had a sole female teacher during the sixth grade and that woman would write us up in the red book for the smallest infractions that we had. We finally decided that we had enough, stole the red book and burned it ... The school simply gave her a new red book the next day! Doh!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Good thread...

Had my share and likely deserved more.

1st was in 3rd grade. Mrs. Campbell left the room, 3 of us decided it was time to play 'Rodeo', using the teacher's chair (wheels and swiveled). Made for a decent bucking machine. She returned from class, saw we were out of control (she was ******, though we were probably some of her favorites). Got teacher from across the hall as a witness. She was plenty mad and had good bat speed.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Our school was not near the water so we didn't have kayaks or canoes.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

When my wife started teaching in 1984 she was REQUIRED to have her own paddle. 

I made her one right away out of a 1x4 using a coping saw I borrowed and sandpaper, I was too poor to own any power tools.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I was too afraid to get in trouble at school. They had an automatic paddling machine in the Principal's office if you crossed the line. 

Also my dad would beat the hell out of me with a belt if I would have embarrassed them at school. That was common punishment in my generation of rural Texas. 

I hated it when he would say, " BOY !!!, go get me a belt, NOW ! "

Teachers with paddles didn't scare me. He did.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They didn't have a paddle at Santa Fe Elementary when I was there. They did have a 2' razor strop though and a gigantic, goon vice-principal named Mr Cleveland that carried out all the corporal punishment deeds. It was way worse than a paddle because it would wrap around to your upper thigh on impact. I may have gotten a few licks there, alledgedly.


I was totally in favor of kids getting pops in school. But I read some of these comments, and I've started to doubt myself. A strop? On an elementary school kid, especially. I think corporal punishment serves a purpose. But if a kid did something bad enough to get hit with a stop and have it wrap around his/her thigh... I'm thinking call the parents. Maybe send the kid home or something.

Some of the other comments sounded like the person delivering the pops was enjoying it just a little too much. I guess nobody said that they didn't deserve it, but still.

I knew a few of those guys through school, who worked out their own frustrations on kids. Thinking back, some of the kids from "bad" families, or those that didn't have dads, would take a lot worse than the rest of us. THAT I don't have any patience for.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I personally choose "licks" over a suspension once. 3 quick whacks to the bottom with a wooden paddle and I was on my way. This was high school. My mother tore up some behinds as a substitute teacher. She would go to jail in this day and age!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

It is still allowed (it is a district decision to allow or not) but it honestly isn't as effective as you'd think anymore. That ought to get y'all going. But it is true. 

Why? Well, you have to think about the second part that 90%+ of you would add to the "I remember getting paddled when I was in school..." and that is the "I knew I'd get it twice as bad when I got home." That is a big piece that is frequently missing now. If parents are not involved and supportive then it isn't effective. Simply applying a board to a kid's backside isn't what makes the change in them. 

Ok, flame on!:rotfl:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Salty Dog said:


> It is still allowed (it is a district decision to allow or not) but it honestly isn't as effective as you'd think anymore. That ought to get y'all going. But it is true.
> 
> Why? Well, you have to think about the second part that 90%+ of you would add to the "I remember getting paddled when I was in school..." and that is the "I knew I'd get it twice as bad when I got home." That is a big piece that is frequently missing now. If parents are not involved and supportive then it isn't effective. Simply applying a board to a kid's backside isn't what makes the change in them.
> 
> Ok, flame on!:rotfl:


I think you're dead on. The teachers were reinforcing the behaviors expected at home. Not true anymore, which is why the parents also reject the idea of getting pops. If anything, the kids know it's the teacher who is going to catch it from mom (or dad, if he's known).


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> I was totally in favor of kids getting pops in school. But I read some of these comments, and I've started to doubt myself. A strop? On an elementary school kid, especially. I think corporal punishment serves a purpose. But if a kid did something bad enough to get hit with a stop and have it wrap around his/her thigh... I'm thinking call the parents. Maybe send the kid home or something.
> 
> Some of the other comments sounded like the person delivering the pops was enjoying it just a little too much. I guess nobody said that they didn't deserve it, but still.
> 
> I knew a few of those guys through school, who worked out their own frustrations on kids. Thinking back, some of the kids from "bad" families, or those that didn't have dads, would take a lot worse than the rest of us. THAT I don't have any patience for.


Different times. I can't say I didn't deserve it and it is funny to me now.

It was much worse for a kid in my 1st grade class. Ms. Franks got tired of him wetting his pants and made his mother bring extra clothes to leave in the classroom. Every time the kid peed his pants, she would make him stand on his chair and change his soiled clothes. We all felt sorry for the kid after that. I imagine he is either a lawyer now or on death row. :rotfl:


----------



## CR24ROBALO (Sep 3, 2009)

I got my share, from teachers,principals, and coaches. Hardest "licks" I ever got were from the band teacher, (music appreciation). He would hit you on one side and that paddle would roll to the other side so 3 felt like 6. Darn you all for bringing out these repressed memories. LOL


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

I got plenty , even broke coaches favorite paddle on my arse..
after walking off of the practice field..


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> It is still allowed (it is a district decision to allow or not) but it honestly isn't as effective as you'd think anymore. That ought to get y'all going. But it is true.
> 
> Why? Well, you have to think about the second part that 90%+ of you would add to the "I remember getting paddled when I was in school..." and that is the "I knew I'd get it twice as bad when I got home." That is a big piece that is frequently missing now. If parents are not involved and supportive then it isn't effective. Simply applying a board to a kid's backside isn't what makes the change in them.
> 
> Ok, flame on!:rotfl:


I was sent to the vice principal office when I was in the 5th grade and she offered me a spanking or a call to my mother. I jumped out of the chair and bent over knowing she will not spank me as hard as my mother. That was the softest spanking I ever received. I remember saying to myself is that all she has.  I thought I was in the clear. Later that evening my teacher called. Next thing I remember I was laid across the bed with my mom giving me some tough love. Needless to say I never did get in trouble at school again.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I once "owed" the coach 42 "swats". He let me choose to "work them off", from 3 to 5 swats per day. I did get to skip a day when I had a big blood blister on my butt. He would probably get in trouble today, for making me show him!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

It was much worse for a kid in my 1st grade class. Ms. Franks got tired of him wetting his pants and made his mother bring extra clothes to leave in the classroom. Every time the kid peed his pants, she would make him stand on his chair and change his soiled clothes. We all felt sorry for the kid after that. I imagine he is either a lawyer now or on death row. 

Well, Ms. Franks would have a real problem on her hands with me. My kids are grown, but if she did that to a grandchild of mine, I would be on the evening news. Bet I could make her **** in front of the class room. 

Many good teachers out there that really care, but there are also this type that need to be exposed for their gutless, chicken **** behavior towards kids.

I agree with your comment as to where this kid may be now....


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Yall never had swats until it was handed out by a 4 foot 80 year old Irish nun - we still talk about them to this day - Catholic schools (various) in Houston


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

fastpitch said:


> Whenever I got swatted at school, I got twice as much at home. My parents figured that if I did something that warranted it at school, I should get it at home too.


Yes Sir, and the one at home was the one I feared....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishRisk said:


> It was much worse for a kid in my 1st grade class. Ms. Franks got tired of him wetting his pants and made his mother bring extra clothes to leave in the classroom. Every time the kid peed his pants, she would make him stand on his chair and change his soiled clothes. We all felt sorry for the kid after that. I imagine he is either a lawyer now or on death row.
> 
> Well, Ms. Franks would have a real problem on her hands with me. My kids are grown, but if she did that to a grandchild of mine, I would be on the evening news. Bet I could make her **** in front of the class room.
> 
> ...


It was a different time, as I said. For all I know, the parents suggested that punishment. I'm sure his life at home contributed to his particular problem. His mother would discipline him in front of the entire class every time she was called to come pick him up. Ms. Franks was a little old lady in her late 70's or early 80's at the time. She was very meek but did not put up with anything that disrupted her lessons.

Today it would be on every front page and viral on the ole interwebz. Funny thing is, as far as I know... we all grew up just fine.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I was a bad kid, I got Swats from Kindergarten on up, teachers, coaches and principals. When I got home I would get it twice as bad from my father. It was better when I was younger because he would use a belt but when I got to those high school years it was hands. Every kid is different, I have three kids I know. It took a 2x4 upside my head to make me listen and it worked.


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

Gettin' the board was allowed through my entire school years in Bama. I had my share.
One teacher in high school, our Ag teacher, was the most feared when it came to getting paddled. I would venture to say he only gave one paddling per year in his class, maybe 2 if a newcomer showed up. He didn't take you into the hall and get a teacher from next door to witness, he got a teacher to come into his class room. All tables were around the room leaving the center of the room open. He would direct you to put your hands on your knees and you got 3 pops by his custom made paddle. 3 ft long, 3/4 in thick and 6 in wide with three 1 in holes drilled in a row. He got one kid in our class pretty early in the year. You would think he was getting ready to tee off at the Master's with his takeaway. He would bring impact in an upward motion literally lifting you off the ground. NO ONE had any desire to disrespect or not pay attention to him for the remainder of the year.


----------



## inventurous (May 30, 2009)

Between the ages of walking, and driving, my butt warmed more than its fair share of wood. Only really memorable ones were administered by a junior high coach who had shaved both sides of a bat and painted flames on it. Had to search the outfield for the remnants of my ***.


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm only 20 and I got pops when I was in school. Funny thing is my dad was the athletic director at the time and he was in charge of corporal punishment...so I got the paddle in school and my dad took the honors lol


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> It was a different time, as I said. For all I know, the parents suggested that punishment. I'm sure his life at home contributed to his particular problem. His mother would discipline him in front of the entire class every time she was called to come pick him up. Ms. Franks was a little old lady in her late 70's or early 80's at the time. She was very meek but did not put up with anything that disrupted her lessons.
> 
> Today it would be on every front page and viral on the ole interwebz. Funny thing is, as far as I know... we all grew up just fine.


We are about the same age, so I understand the times. Apologies, I thought you meant the teacher made the kid do that. Yes, mother must have been jacked up too.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Longview High School*

Asst principal/coach Votto Gaddis gave me redass with a fine hickory paddle several times for cutting class to go drink beer at Pizza Hut

Circa 1972. as far as I know paddling was still in effect in many southern schools up until about 1996.

We were better citizens KNOWING we would be embarrassed in front of our peers and there WAS a consequence when you were caught violating school rules !!!

It was paddle or it was three days suspension - your choice but with the paddle only you and the principal knew -mom and dad usually didn't find out !!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Still allowed in Shiner, parents are sent a consent form home to sign the first day of school, i'd guess about 95% check the "yes" box.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Got my fair share at Wharton ISD. Graduated in 2000


----------



## Jay OMA (10 mo ago)

Crowhater said:


> The whole time I was in school from kindergarten through High school they still gave Swats with a paddle. Teachers, principles, and worse of all coaches. Did you know they no longer do it? Todays kids are cream puffs, if you even touch them they fall down and cry. They don't even have dodge ball. Heck they made us square dance.


While in Jr High, as it turned out, I was paddled in front of hundreds of students.
In the 7th grade, I got into a fight with another student in shop class. We were both sent to the the principals office. We were made to hold our palms up and flat, the vice principal slapped our palms very hard with a thick ruler. It actually really hurt. Before we left the office, he rolled open a desk drawer, pulling out a monstrous thick light colored wood paddle, (very much like the paddle you used on me) while saying “next time, you graduate.”
He was not kidding.
A few weeks later the same shop teacher sent me to the principals office. The central office at this school was just that: central. Glass windows in all directions. I was told to wait in the main office area. A lot of time passed it seemed. at 10:29am..and yes, I watched every click of that clock.., the vice principal emerged from his office, sleeves rolled up, and that monstrous wooden paddle in his hand.
With his aggressively deep and utterly commanding voice, “And now, you graduate. Stand up, pull your pants down, and bend over the counter.”
Just then, the 10:30 bell rang, and students began to stream through the hallways. I can only imagine how many slowed or stopped as they passed the schools highest traveled halls. It felt as if time froze. I know in my peripheral vision there was movement. Reflecting on that moment, it seems that I’d have had some degree of objection to his command while suddenly in the plain sight of so many others. The vice principal, having really laid into my hands in an already unforgettable way, and being roughly six feet five inches tall and seemingly always appearing angry somehow controlled me completely in the moment. I unbuttoned my Levis 501 jeans and lowered them and my underwear at once. As the central office flowed with students in all directions, I was pulling my pants down for any and all to see. In reflection, I’m convinced the wait in the office was intentional. With my pants around my knees, my bare *** forcefully pressed across the counter, being swatted harder than they imagined would be the consequence of being sent to the office a second time. I could hear the noise of the between class bustle, interrupted only by the swish and crack of the paddle on my rear end. I received 15 swats with the paddle on my bare *** seemingly in front of the entire school. The vice principal had timed my paddling to when the masses would be walking by. I have hated him for that forever. And it may have been the best thing that ever happened to me and for me. With each thunderous swat, my eyes watered more and more. Each swat doubled the lesson. Each swat doubled the pain. Between each swat I felt as if every other student was watching my bare *** reddened. I could not possibly be more humbled and embarrassed.
I was never sent to the principals office ever again. I was taught a very potent lesson.
It is my understanding that corporal punishment has since been banned in many public schools. I can’t help but think that this was a mistake. Because of this paddling, I never acted out in school again. I was taught a lesson that it’s clear I’ve never forgotten. I feel that a similar experience would put many back onto a better path.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Back in the 50's when I was in elementary school the punishment was what was called the "rubber tube".
No one knew what it was, but we knew no one wanted it.
A very good friend of mine got in enough trouble to get marched to the principals office for .......the rubber tube.
As good as our friendship was William never gave up what the rubber tube was.
When I graduated in 1961 I never once heard of anyone ever getting licks. Times were different back then.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I was spanked quite a bit in school, especially my jr high years. I wasn't really a bad kid at all but my teachers were all old school no nonsense. The most memorable was in Athletics, we were all getting ready to shower and my best friend popped another buddy with his towel as we were at our lockers moving to the showers. Coach saw him do it and grabbed me and my best friend and paddled us butt naked in front of everyone else. We went and showered with red stripes across our a**'s. lol... I told coach I had nothing to do with it but he said I laughed. Can you imagine what would have happened to Coach these days if he would have done that to some kid. I loved Coach Guerra, he had a bunch of one liners that I didn't understand at the time but as I got older they were valuable life lessons. My favorite 2 were- "If you play with **** your hands get dirty" & "Tell me who your friends are and ill tell you who you are".


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Welcome. Interesting 1st post.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

mastercylinder60 said:


> Paddling is still allowed in Texas. It's a district by district decision, but it is generally no longer done because of lawsuits. Parents must either sign a waiver or be present for their child to get licks in school.
> 
> I got lots of licks way back when.


We signed a waiver to allow our kids to be paddled. The district would call us before administering corporal punishment and I finally had to tell them to stop calling me and that they had my permission to spank them any time they felt it was necessary. It only took a few times before my kids started to act right I promise you that.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

I can't remember that far back, this thread is from 2015??????????????????

2cool slacking so hired a democratic fake post group out of New York????????????????


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

My father was all the corporal punishment I ever needed to learn my lesson and I knew from him that the nuns at my Catholic school were in lock step with him when I was on their turf. Thus, in grade school when they would whack your knuckles with a wooden ruler or your rear with a stick pointer for punishment, I never got in trouble.

The Catholic high school on the other hand, still had a paddle, but I never got any of it. Again, my Dad was 6'-4" 240, had a thunderous voice and was unnaturally strong. He was all the deterrent I needed. The Dean of Discipline, a man I love like a father to this day, did pull that paddle out of the closet once when I was in his office as a practical joke. It was an axe handle with holes drilled through the flat head end and baseball bat tape on the grip.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

They had in when I was in school, for sure. I only got one swat in 12 years. We had two teachers that were well-known for their "swat swings." I saw some big, tough boys running right out of the classroom after getting a swat by them.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My son got them this year . My wife and I to sign a corporal punishment form for it to happen.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

mchildress said:


> so we learned to swallow.


That’s what she said.

I took my share. Football coaches took great pride in whooping that arse and not just on the football field.


----------

